

Version 1.1 of the open source smart grid tool openPDC has been released - ritchiecarroll
http://www.openpdc.com/

======
hga
" _The openPDC is a complete set of applications for processing streaming
time-series data in real-time. Measured data is gathered with GPS-time from
multiple input sources, time-sorted and provided to user defined actions, then
dispersed to custom output destinations for archival._ "

